
Theory of Mind for a Humanoid Robot [pdf] - lainon
http://groups.csail.mit.edu/lbr/hrg/2000/Humanoids2000-tom.pdf
======
robotresearcher
This is over 15 years old. Title should probably reflect that. There are
several early versions of the paper: here is probably the definitive one,
published in 2002.

[https://link.springer.com/article/10.1023%2FA%3A101329850711...](https://link.springer.com/article/10.1023%2FA%3A1013298507114?LI=true)

